# Alfalfa SILAGE pellets? Fermented smell?



## ratfarm (Mar 13, 2017)

I grabbed 4 - 40lb. bags today while tired and distracted that looked like an off-brand from what I usually get which was sold out. It's always sold out, maybe due to a hard winter's demand? So it was this or nothing. Dumped it all into the can and after chores noticed something is up and gave it a good sniff. Well, it smells like when we used to brew our own beer - fermented alfalfa pellets?!?!

Back to the packages in the trash and It's alfalfa SILAGE pellets. Hmm...

I finished off the regular pellets and only gave about two cups to my very heavily pregnant doe tonight before I realized, but I know you aren't suppose to feed silage to goats due to bacteria/listeria risk. What should I do? Is this stuff safe? I Googled and got nothing about pelletized silage specifically. Should I tape up the bags and bring it back (many of the bags were ripped and taped at the store, cheap packaging). Does the fermentation pose a risk? Is this standard for silage, a sign of spoilage, or a processing method? I have no clue what to make of this stuff, any info is appreciated!

I also feed alfalfa pellets to our sheep and meat rabbits, so likewise, wondering if they can eat it?


----------



## ratfarm (Mar 13, 2017)

Since posting I did find a study that was done raising meat rabbits on silage with no ill-effects, so I should be able to just give these alfalfa silage pellets to the rabbits as part of their normal rations. Silage is apparently fine for sheep too, so at least I can use the stuff on some of my animals.

I still can't figure out if the goats can have it or not. Most stuff says to avoid silage but it talks about it being damp and moldy. These pellets look very clean and appear dry, but maybe they contain the bacteria that could make goats sick? I'm wondering if 'no silage' is a hard and fast rule or dependent on quality? 

I have also confirmed that the fermented smell is normal and what makes silage, so that answers that.


----------



## Kath G. (Jul 13, 2017)

What company produced it? Did it happen to be Great Lakes Alfalfa?


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

One of the reasons silage is not good for goats is that if there are air pockets in the silage, it will mold. Mold can kill goats, really fast. Since cows have such a huge rumen, mold is not as fatal as often. 

Regarding your pellets, any sudden change really isn't good. If the bags were ripped, I don't think I would feed it. Can you return the pellets?


----------



## ratfarm (Mar 13, 2017)

Yes it is! 


Kath G. said:


> What company produced it? Did it happen to be Great Lakes Alfalfa?


----------



## ratfarm (Mar 13, 2017)

Goats Rock said:


> One of the reasons silage is not good for goats is that if there are air pockets in the silage, it will mold. Mold can kill goats, really fast. Since cows have such a huge rumen, mold is not as fatal as often.
> 
> Regarding your pellets, any sudden change really isn't good. If the bags were ripped, I don't think I would feed it. Can you return the pellets?


I grabbed the four bags that weren't ripped in the pile but I figure if I tape them up it won't matter since so many others were. I think I probably can.


----------



## ratfarm (Mar 13, 2017)

Okay, more reading and the internet says that sheep are also susceptible to listeria if the silage is moldy. These pellets don't look/smell/appear moldy but I'd hate to gamble and loose so I'll be packing it all up and returning.


----------



## Kath G. (Jul 13, 2017)

Okay then! The reason I asked about Great Lakes Alfalfa is b/c of discussions with their owner from this summer-- good people, btw, and we talked about the potential of a silage pellet. What you're looking at is the only such product available in the entire US; their "dryer" was custom made for them two years ago and hasn't been copied since.

There are many advantages to feeding silage. The process of fermentation (properly done) makes it very palatable, possibly makes it more nutritious (the good bacteria that ferment the alfalfa have vitamins and nutrients of their own-- which, btw, is how goats & other ruminants actually get their nutrition-- they digest the bacteria that are breaking down whatever they eat!!), easier to digest. I've talked to many goat owners who, even being aware of the risks, feed silage because their animals look better on silage than on anything else they can feed.

There are risks, too.


ratfarm said:


> Okay, more reading and the internet says that sheep are also susceptible to listeria if the silage is moldy.


 You're right on both accounts; silage can have mold in it, and can also have pockets of Listeria (a bacteria) hiding in it. The good news is that the mold and listeria is mostly eliminated by proper fermentation and storage, and Great Lakes uses appropriate fermentation and packaging (comparable to Chaffhaye on both accounts). On the occasion that I was able to obtain a bag of their alfalfa silage, I was thoroughly happy with the product and would say it was very comparable, minus the molasses which Chaffhaye sprays their product with.

The huge advantage the silage pellets present over normal silage is that at the point of packaging, after fermentation, they were pelletized and dried. This means they're shelf stable and okay with introduction of air, unlike most fermented silages which have to be used up quickly. Great Lakes Alfalfa's oven also dries at a temp higher than what Listeria can withstand, eliminating any possible risk of Listeriosis.

I so wish I lived close enough to the company (located in Merrill, WI) to be able to purchase these pellets! Nothing suffices for actually trying them out, but I'd sure like to be able to do so! I still agree that you'd want to switch over slowly to them, but my guess is that they're superior nutrition-wise over alfalfa pellets, for the same reason fermented things are more bio-available to us. If you do decide to try them, please update this thread, I'd love to hear how they did for you!


----------



## Kath G. (Jul 13, 2017)

Just curious, what store did you purchase them at? I'm wondering if it's a chain, if I can convince them to special order some for me


----------



## ratfarm (Mar 13, 2017)

This is very interesting and reassuring to hear! Thank you so much for all the information! I'm jumpy about the health of my goats after losing a few and I went to sleep thinking I'd poisoned my only Kiko cross!

I was aware of the benefits of fermentation and have seen tutorials for fermenting grains, that's so cool that they destroy the listeria in the process!

I will introduce it slowly and update for sure!

Thanks again, I'm so excited to learn about this product and find out it's the only if it's kind! No wonder I couldn't find any anything about it.



Kath G. said:


> Okay then! The reason I asked about Great Lakes Alfalfa is b/c of discussions with their owner from this summer-- good people, btw, and we talked about the potential of a silage pellet. What you're looking at is the only such product available in the entire US; their "dryer" was custom made for them two years ago and hasn't been copied since.
> 
> There are many advantages to feeding silage. The process of fermentation (properly done) makes it very palatable, possibly makes it more nutritious (the good bacteria that ferment the alfalfa have vitamins and nutrients of their own-- which, btw, is how goats & other ruminants actually get their nutrition-- they digest the bacteria that are breaking down whatever they eat!!), easier to digest. I've talked to many goat owners who, even being aware of the risks, feed silage because their animals look better on silage than on anything else they can feed.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kath G. (Jul 13, 2017)

Yeah, I'm kind of shocked they have it on the market already-- it was this past fall we were talking about it (I convinced them to send a rep to the ADGA nationals which were held in WI this year )


----------



## ratfarm (Mar 13, 2017)

I got it at a Mills Fleet Farm in Minnesota! It was $11.99/40#.


----------



## Kath G. (Jul 13, 2017)

I have to drive about an hour to get to a Fleet Farm, but I think I'll make that a trip! 
Thank you!


----------



## ratfarm (Mar 13, 2017)

That's awesome! I noticed a lot of the bags left on the pallet had little exploratory finger pokes in them, I wonder if folks were unsure of the product?

I might have to load up since they can't keep the plain pellets in stock and I know we're going to run out of the good hay before spring after an early/hard winter.


----------



## ratfarm (Mar 13, 2017)

No problem! Thanks again!


----------



## Kath G. (Jul 13, 2017)

ratfarm said:


> I noticed a lot of the bags left on the pallet had little exploratory finger pokes in them, I wonder if folks were unsure of the product?


Ya, well, I can't blame them! Probably what I would've done (or wanted to do), too! Had I not seen your post... I don't know how many other people would have known about that product's development.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If you think there is mold, do not feed it.


----------

